# Where do you find your "Weekly Report" that shows your ratings for the previous 7 days?



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I sent Uber support an email alerting them to the fact that I one-starred a pax this weekend, and that if she retaliated I did not think her rating should count. I know they're not going to do anything, and as expected the response I got was from a bot.

However, the response said the following: *"You can also see your average rating for the past 7 days in your Weekly Report in the Driver app. "*

That's news to me. I've looked through the app pretty thoroughly, and I can't find any such report. It's entirely possible that I'm just stupid and missed it.

*Anybody know where that report is?* It is NOT the weekly payment summary.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I sent Uber support an email alerting them to the fact that I one-starred a pax this weekend, and that if she retaliated I did not think her rating should count. I know they're not going to do anything, and as expected the response I got was from a bot.
> 
> However, the response said the following: *"You can also see your average rating for the past 7 days in your Weekly Report in the Driver app. "*
> 
> ...


It is available if you meet the following criteria:
Rating of 4.95 or higher 
Acceptance rate of 97% or higher
Cancellation rate (Driver Initiated) of 2% or lower

The above is available once you provide 500 rides.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Ribak said:


> It is available if you meet the following criteria:
> Rating of 4.95 or higher
> Acceptance rate of 97% or higher
> Cancellation rate (Driver Initiated) of 2% or lower
> ...


Ah...thanks Ribak! This lowly 4.93-4.94 with 2K rides doesn't make the cut...lol!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Ah...thanks Ribak! This lowly 4.93-4.94 with 2K rides doesn't make the cut...lol!


Sorry....I missed a zero. After providing 5,000 rides.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Ribak said:


> Sorry....I missed a zero. After providing 5,000 rides.


And I read 2% as 2K! What are we gonna DO with us???


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

LMAO -- you can't make this stuff up!

I got a response from Uber support to my "How do I see my Weekly Summary" queston:

*"Our team is aware of an issue with weekly summary reports and is looking at solutions to make this service more reliable. Unfortunately, we are not able to provide you with a copy of your weekly summary at this time. We know that partners rely on feedback provided in their weekly summary to help maintain the best quality of service.*

*We appreciate your patience as we work to improve this feature."*


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Unbelievable.

Rider retaliation will not be accepted...but we’re not going to document the report that would validate the retaliation. Well just let the rating remain and refund the rider so they can continue their BS with the next driver, while Uber continues to loose more money.


----------

